# OMG Hell is Freezing over 22LR on Sale



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

500 round brick - 22 LR Aguila Copper Plated Round Nose Solid 40 grain Bullet High Velocity Ammo | SGAmmo.com

Funny thing is I don't even own a 22LR and this makes me feel good.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I personally would like to see it fall further. It is still not on the shelves of the local Walmart here. What little comes in is gobbled up almost immediately.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

still a crazy price .... wait it out before starting to stock up - it could just take a swan dive in pricing ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A friend told me that CCI is going to put out the largest shipment @ first of the year , the largest shipment in 18 months . He known someone that works they . He put a order in " at the gun shop we use " for 5000 rounds of CCI quiet .22 LR for .05 per round , they told him he would have it by February . So for $250 plus tax you can't beat that .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I scored 3 boxes of CCI last night at Walmart, at $3.47 each. And I nice because I left the rest for the others.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The new issue of Guns & Ammo has a big article comparing several brands of .22LR. That Aguila fared well - very well for the price, actually. I've been buying it in bulk this year and have no complaints, myself.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

They just advertised 500 round bricks here for 30 bucks at one of our lgs


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can say that again I just bought 1400 rounds of Remington bucket of bullets for 58 bucks including tax -it really is Christmas.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok
For all you hoarders... Oh crap I guess I am preaching to myself

22LR and 22 Mag is ALWAYS on our shelves, it is a balance between cost per round and (I think everyone that cares has enough)

At this point the shortage is over, I get some people that look over our 22 Mag stock and say, WTF you don't have Winchester in 40 grain and walk out.

Ya if you are going to be picky, the shortage is over


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DAMNIT! The .22lr shortage is over?!?!

(Slippy always got a good laugh when he went into a gun store and saw that HE had more .22lr than the store did! :vs_laugh


----------

